# Parameters



## daftandbarmy (13 Jan 2007)

Some articles of interest. It looks like Iraq is absorbing most of their intellectual attention too these days.

PARAMETERS

US Army War College Quarterly
Winter 2006-07, Vol. XXXVI, No. 4

http://carlisle-www.army.mil/usawc/Parameters/06winter/contents.htm


----------

